# Google Maps



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 25, 2008)

I have made some Google maps, one for my church and am working on one for the cycling team at work. However, I am noticing some problems that I am having a hard time tracking down. For some reason I am unable to see the icons that are suppose to be in the the top right corner of the map. They include the Selection tool, Placemark tool, Line tool, and Shape tool. Anyone know why these icons would be missing from my maps?


----------



## jambo (Jul 25, 2008)

they are in the top right corner of the panel to the left hand side of the actual map itself.


----------



## sastark (Jul 25, 2008)

Are you using the Google Maps API? If so, could you post the URL where these maps are? I work with Google Maps (see one I am putting together for work here: International West Google Map) pretty regularly, and I may be able to help out.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 25, 2008)

jambo said:


> they are in the top right corner of the panel to the left hand side of the actual map itself.



That is where I expect to see them, but they are not there. At one time they were available but now they are gone.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 25, 2008)

sastark said:


> Are you using the Google Maps API? If so, could you post the URL where these maps are? I work with Google Maps (see one I am putting together for work here: International West Google Map) pretty regularly, and I may be able to help out.



Not sure what API is? I would like to do exactly what you did on that linked map. I appreciate the help!


----------



## sastark (Jul 25, 2008)

Can you post or PM me the webapge link for where your maps are?


----------

